# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Гусеничный вездеход

## Ramiz1991

Добрый вечер! Подскажите, где можно приобрести недорогие [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]? На предприятии дали задание найти хорошие и не дорогой вариант!

----------

